# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > UNIX >  Проблема со звуком в FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE со звуковой картой ATI SB450

## polv

У меня ноут ASUS A6Rp звуковушка ATI SB450. Драйвер snd_hda.
вот как она определяется системой.

pciconf -lv

pcm0@pci0:0:20:2:       class=0x040300 card=0x13931043 chip=0x437b1002 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'ATI Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'OEM Intel Corporation& Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia

dmesg | grep pcm0

pcm0: <ATI SB450 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xff6f8000-0xff6fbfff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <HDA Codec: Realtek ALC861>
pcm0: <HDA Driver Revision: 20080420_0052>

Звук очень слабый и сильно дребезжит. В Винде всё нормально. Пытался посмотреть в винде как она определяет звуковушку, и если я правильно понял то винда Codec: Realtek ALC660 показывает.
Пытался поковыряться в драйвере звука
/usr/src/sys/dev/sound/pci/hda/hdac.c но знаний не хватило, что либо изменить. Может кто знает что и как можно поменять в данном файле, что бы привязать попробовать 660 кодек к этой звуковушке.

----------

